# Opinions-Filming and Publicity in Nodak



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

What is everyones thoughts on all the filming that is going on in the state lately? I personally know of 2 big time waterfowl shows hunting and running film for programs in AR, TX, and LA. How do you guys feel about it? I dont really think all the publicity is a good thing for the freelancer IMO.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Probably isn't any worse then all the pics on this site.Every time someone shoots a goose they run home and post a pic. Tourism industry can kick back and laugh, everyone on here is doing just a fine job for them. Maybe posting kill pics should be banned.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Blake, good topic!

I've mentioned this in many of my prior posts and quite frankly it's been a concern of mine since reading about "the great waterfowl hunting in ND" in a DU magazine many years ago.

Advertizing is an extremely effective way of getting attention not to mention a few other things. I think many of the problems that are being discussed in this forum are obviously a direct result of the exposure that ND receives every year.

The real question is how long can you keep a secret hunting spot a secret. So here we are. I think that this is going to be a real interesting thread.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

The truth is publicity has been around alot longer than I have been here, whistling wings, Primetime, etc... I dont think the gallery on this site necessarily has the same affect as TV dosch, hardly at all if any. TV reaches millions of viewers, those pics are usually only viewed by the small number of member of this site.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Blake,

True publicity has been around for a long time. You kind of said it yourself though when you said "television reaches millions". So do Du magazines, Field and Streams, Outdoor Lifes and Sports Afields. And it has intensified greatly since I first started hunting ND.

On an even parallel look at SD. True they limit their waterfowl licenses but how is SD advertized? Pheasant capital of the world. That's their bread and butter bird. Same holds true of Iowa.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

There really are no "secret" locations anymore among average or better sportmen. Just this year I had 3 seperate people telling me about one of those secret honey holes.....all three talking about the same spot.

I think most average waterfowlers already know about about ND. Just about the only people this added publicity will turn on to ND are those that are looking to hire a guide when they get here. :roll:  :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Anything advertising ND isn't a good thing for freelance hunting in my opinion. I still don't see how the photo albums on this site can produce anything positive for hunting in ND. All it does is give people falls ideas that they are going to come to ND and shoot the hell out of the birds, when they don't realize how much legwork is put into those hunts. Way more legwork than a NR would be able to put in in a five day vacation.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Decoyer said:


> Anything advertising ND isn't a good thing for freelance hunting in my opinion. I still don't see how the photo albums on this site can produce anything positive for hunting in ND. All it does is give people falls ideas that they are going to come to ND and shoot the hell out of the birds, when they don't realize how much legwork is put into those hunts. Way more legwork than a NR would be able to put in in a five day vacation.


No offense Decoyer but I have to disagree with you on the NR assumption. I've been an NR for 26+ years and true it's not like shooting chickens out of a chicken coup. I did however have many great hunts during our time in the state. I agree the pix do lead a somewhat false impression in the minds of a first timer but I think it takes a matter of a half a day to figure out good days are far and few between and in order to be successful you need to be willing to dedicate yourself to a few "birdless" days. Quite frankly I find it rather amusing in the amount of people that define successful days as limiting out. In all the years that I have been visiting ND I don't think I ever came home with a full limit. Hell there was one day I shot two (thats right 2) boxes of shells at ducks and never got so much as a feather. Had a great time though!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Decoyer said:


> Way more legwork than a NR would be able to put in in a five day vacation.


I think this is what Decoyer was referring to. A resident in any state or area has an advantage in that they know what's going on in an area. We have more time to scout.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Decoyer said:
> 
> 
> > Way more legwork than a NR would be able to put in in a five day vacation.
> ...


Can't dispute ya there Chris.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

All of the publicity in the world will not make any difference to North Dakota Waterfowl hunting *IF* we can get a *Non-Resident lottery *and adopt the *HPC II concept *form another thread here. This is just another reason that these Legislative proposals are so important to be involved with.

I Know I have a one track mind but think about it guys!!!!

BTW passed by a PRO team hunting today east of Steele, Glassed them, I have never seen so many decoys in one place in my life!!!!! Snow was a little nasty this morning. sure kept everything low though 

Gotta tell ya though, this weekend with my son ranks as an all time best!! to me that is what hunting is all about, we didn't do as well as we should have (Laughing when we should have been shooting) but neither one of us wanted the day to end!!! Life is good!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Bob,

Right on! I hope my son has the opportunity to have all of the good times like I had with my Dad. It's the quality of the hunt and not the quantity of birds taken that matters, too bad the Governor can't get that through his head! I will not stop until NR numbers are around 5000 and a NR lottery is in place. Let's make it count in November!


----------

